# Apple Watch App for Tesla



## Arangoool (2 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm currently working on an Apple Watch App for Tesla.

Is there any interest on participating in a beta test round?
If so, just let me know and I share a TestFlight Link here.

Thanks,
Arangoool


----------



## beardypizzaman (2 mo ago)

Arangoool said:


> Hello, I'm currently working on an Apple Watch App for Tesla. Is there any interest on participating in a beta test round? If so, just let me know and I share a TestFlight Link here. Thanks, Arangoool


 Yes I am interested


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Arangoool said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently working on an Apple Watch App for Tesla.
> 
> ...


The one I use now seems pretty good, what advanced features are you thinking? I understand if you prefer not to say. TIA


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

I am interested


----------



## Arangoool (2 mo ago)

Here is the Link for TestFlight:
TestFlight


----------



## Arangoool (2 mo ago)

Shilliard528 said:


> he one I use now seems pretty good, what advanced features are you thinking?


It's not about more features, it's about doing things different.
And I one more app is one more to choose from for every Tesla driver


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I am interested


----------



## Arangoool (2 mo ago)

Tesla blue Y said:


> I am interested


TestFlight


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Arangoool said:


> TestFlight


on my phone. Do i need an invite?


----------



## Arangoool (2 mo ago)

Tesla blue Y said:


> on my phone. Do i need an invite?


Just open the Link on your iPhone


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

I see there is an app for the iphone and Apple Watch on the App store. It costs $19.99, Is TestFlight a different / competing App to handle functions on the Tesla app via an Apple Watch? 
Great Idea. I will check it out.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Luvtordrive said:


> I see there is an app for the iphone and Apple Watch on the App store. It costs $19.99, Is TestFlight a different / competing App to handle functions on the Tesla app via an Apple Watch?
> Great Idea. I will check it out.


TestFlight is an Apple app to manage adding apps or versions not officially on the App Store via invites.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Arangoool said:


> Just open the Link on your iPhone


I did and I got this


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Tesla blue Y said:


> I did and I got this
> View attachment 45809


The instructions say to tap the link again. Do so and it should load.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> The instructions say to tap the link again. Do so and it should load.


It did. Initially I opened the app which of course was not the link.


----------



## Eskay (2 mo ago)

Hey i can get the app working on iPhone but on watch it keep saying ‚Please log in to the iPhone app first‘


----------



## Eskay (2 mo ago)

So to get it work on Watch… logout from phone app. Start the app in Watch and then log in again in iPhone app . 😊


----------



## bsasso (6 mo ago)

Arangoool said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently working on an Apple Watch App for Tesla.
> 
> ...


Installed and testing.


----------

